# TheraBand Gold Band Recommendations



## FenixTxM3 (Jan 5, 2021)

I am new to the world of slingshots and am getting ready to make my own bandsets. I would like to shoot 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, and 7/16 steel and have a 30” draw length. Do you guys have recommended tapers to start with for each of the different size ammo? I am getting a bit overwhelmed with all of the info that is out there, thanks!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

And you have therraband gold? What thickness? You don't need a taper but for the 7/16" ammo make your bands as wide as your forks then you can taper back to 1/2" at the pouch. What slingshot are you wanting to use? Got a pic?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

1"" to 1/2 for 7/16
3/4 to 1/2 for 3/8 
That's as small as I go. Sorry.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Tagging on to @Ibojoe. I do shoot ammo down to .177 steel.

I like a steep taper, so for 1/4-inch steel I go with 1/2 to 1/4-inch.

But 1/2 to 3/8 will work and last a bit longer.

Straight cut 1/4-inch offers less performance, but will definitely punch holes in a beverage can at 10 meters. It's a good cut for .177, too.


----------



## FenixTxM3 (Jan 5, 2021)

I am shouting a Scout right now and am really enjoying it. Thanks for the suggestions! Just looking for a good starting point so I can start playing around with different cuts. Thanks!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The Scout XT gives you more room for band width in TTF, for me, I love heavy bands with 7/16" ammo, I have double band Theraband on it right now at max width TTF


----------

